# What does your co-sleeping baby wear at night?



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

We are having a hard time figuring out how many layers to use without overheating DD. She is swaddled and in our bed.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Ds was mostly always naked (cept for a nappy until he no longer wore nappies at night)...with a light blanket. He is still that way now at 4! - though in winter he gets a more thick blanket and a thinner blanket in spring/summer.

Our house is well heated though!

This baby...don't know yet! Will have to see! I can see them being alright naked as well - with maybe a hat on because of where our bed is positioned (right under the window which I do keep open even in winter because of the fresh air otherwise it gets all dry and I hate a dry nose and throat!) - of course they will have their own baby blanket as well. (even I have my own duvet lol)

I guess it depends on your house - what temp the room already is, where bed/window position is, etc. So your answer for this will vary!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitneyg* 
We are having a hard time figuring out how many layers to use without overheating DD. She is swaddled and in our bed.

How old is your DD?

Ours is 1 year and sleeps in a footed sleeper, between us, usually without any sort of blanket. I sleep in a sports bra and sleepy pants (is "sleepy pants" an adult phrase? I can't remember....) without a blanket. Huz sleeps naked with a comforter. Our bedroom is about 70 degrees at night (we like it warm). DD used to sleep in a onesie under huz's blanket, but her arms would be cool to the touch and that concerned me. If its one of those days that she needs to be swaddled (yes, still sometimes), I put her in a onesie or t-shirt or nothing.

ETA: Pajama pants, that's what grown-ups call them. Duh.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Nothing and kicks off the covers. When she was younger she wouldn't kick the covers off.

If she wears clothes, she sweats through them and ends up cold and wet.


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

Before my daughter was mobile, I had a terry/cotton flannel sleep sack (a vest, with a wide closed bottom and a zipper down the front for easy changes) and a long sleeve tee under it. Anything remotely fleecy was too too sweaty for my little furnace. That was for winter, when we let the heater stay below 55 at night. In the summer it's windows open and probably anywhere from 55-75 in our room depending on the weather. She's pretty much always slept in a long sleeve shirt or long sleeve dress, and nothing on the bottom (once we stopped sleeping in diapers). She's always been warm blooded and prone to kicking covers off anyway, and still is at 32 months. DH and I sleep naked pretty much all the time. If it's really cold I wear socks, or if I'm feeling defensive of the boobies with an overeager night nurser I might have a t-shirt on. As she gets older I suspect DD will be a nakey sleeper, too.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

our house is about 65 degrees and our newest dd is usually in a onsie, socks, and a footed sleeper. She is in my bed with only me and we cover up together.


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine was always in a single long sleeve layer- all cotton- long pants and shirt. Then a sleepsack over that- either a light cotton for warmer months, or sturdier cotton for cold.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

DS (6 weeks) sleeps naked in just a diaper next to me - I sleep without a top so we're skin to skin, and I pull the comforter down so that it covers both of us but is clear off his face. DS loves sleeping on my boob as a pillow but lately he started sleeping a little further away sometimes so I wake up and make sure that he is on his back/side. I'm a very light sleeper though.


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

ds was born in june and i just put him in a lonh sleeve side snap t-shirt and diaper. then th eblanket would be up to his waist. occasionally (depending on where i waqs at with the laundry) he'd sleep in a long sleeve cotton nightie. now that he's decided he doesn't like our bed anymore







he sleeps in fleece footie pjs. i'm hoping he'll revert back to co-sleeping at some point!


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm happy I found this discussion! I was just wondering the same thing. My son is 5 months old and I have him in cloth diapers with minkee fuzzy covers- I think they're really warm, and he protests being dressed. He's so vocal about it and has always loved being naked. He sleeps right next to me in bed, either on my side or between dh and I and sometimes oon my chest ... And I love being skin to skin with him ... And we bf in demand

Dh was wondering if he should be dressed since its so cold outside. I keep the heat on 73 or 74 and I'll put it on 75 if it's really chilly ... Our bed is against an outside wall and we have windows on 2 walls. but I keep it warm. We sleep with a thin cotton woven blanket and my husband with his own down comforter. I've always been wary of a thick blanket with baby in bed.

Is this ok?? Sometimes his arms are cool to the touch but so are mine and I'm not cold.


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

My son was a hot little thing and was usually naked (completely - night time EC . He still makes me nuts when he sneaks in our bed because he is always complaining he is too hot and kicking down my covers. My daughter is always cold (like me) and can sleep in a footed sleeper under my huge blankets (yep I totally let them sleep under my blankets as soon as they can crawl). If she is sleeping outside the blankets or not right next to someone she needs extra layers and her own baby blanket.


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hymanroth*
> 
> Is this ok?? Sometimes his arms are cool to the touch but so are mine and I'm not cold.


Cold babies wake up. If your little one is sleeping well then it is probably fine. If he is waking up in a ball of sweat, he is probably too hot. If he is restless or wakes more often than you think he should, try another layer. You know your baby, you can trust that.


----------



## nettles (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm. I'm wondering if overheating is contributing to my wiggly kicky kinda cranky 4mo little girl after reading these.

Our house is cool... our bedroom is COLD. No matter what we do, and it is so small that there is no safe place to put a space heater in and leave it on all night. So I usually have her dressed in a long sleeved onesie and a fleece footed sleeper or fleece sleep sack. She sleeps next to me. I use blankets just up to my knees and dress in very warm snug-fitting pajamas.


----------



## Jewels* (Sep 20, 2010)

My 17 m.o. DD wears a merino wool shirt and wool longies. Exactly these: http://www.greenmountainorganics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_58&products_id=559 (She slept through the night a week after I bought them.... they paid for themselves that night alone!)

I wish I would have had wool pjs from the very beginning - they breathe well, are very soft and warm and I rarely have to wash them. I'm in loooooove with them. I live in Canada, in an old drafty house and it is (no joke) -50 C here tonight. (That's like -58F!!) We keep our house at about 66F at night.

Her toes do get cold sometimes but she hates socks or anything on her feet so I pull her under my duvet when I go to bed. She does sometimes spend the first part of the night in her sidecarred crib without covers. She doesn't really like covers and will kick them off.


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

Daughter wears a nightgown and socks or a footed sleeper and, on a chilly night, a wearable blanket over that. She sleeps with me, and I do sometimes bring our covers up over her, but only her feet and lower body. She snuggles quite violently if she's cold. She's a greedy little heat-sucker.


----------



## FelInLove (Jan 19, 2012)

My son mostly sleeps in just a diaper unless he's so tired he forgets to get undressed.

my daughter mostly wears just the top she was wearing that day.


----------



## FelInLove (Jan 19, 2012)

My son mostly sleeps in just a diaper unless he's so tired he forgets to get undressed.

my daughter mostly wears just the top she was wearing that day.


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

My DS is 3 weeks old today and he sleeps in a onesie. Him and I together are like heaters if we're both in pajamas. I usually wear just a shirt, but I am going to start sleeping without a short bevause I wake up really warm!!


----------



## GoMamaMel (Dec 2, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mysticmomma*
> 
> our house is about 65 degrees and our newest dd is usually in a onsie, socks, and a footed sleeper. She is in my bed with only me and we cover up together.


^^ Yeah exactly that


----------



## AImom (Feb 11, 2012)

My daughter and I are too hot blooded to have skin-to-skin contact in bed any more. Short sleeve shirts work for us so we don't get sweaty and stick to each other! If it's cold, she'll wear long thin pants and long-sleeve thin top.


----------



## adorabelle (Aug 31, 2008)

My DD wears a sleeper and is swaddled or in a sleep sack. I then cover her lower half with the blankets.


----------

